
On John Simon - lermontov
https://www.vulture.com/2019/11/obituary-critic-john-simon-1925-2019.html
======
keiferski
This is a better descriptive obituary than the one linked:

[https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/john-simon-critic-with-
a-c...](https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/john-simon-critic-with-a-cutting-
pen-dies-at-94/ar-BBXkD4j)

~~~
paganel
Very interesting submission, thank you. Also interesting that he managed to
travel from Europe to the US in 1941, as an European I sometimes forget that
the US only got into the war in late 1941 and that you could still travel
freely between Nazi Germany (and Nazi-occupied Europe) and the United States
through 1940 and almost the entire year of 1941 (that is if you weren't a Jew,
a Pole, a gay person, a Roma/Sinti person or any other such "undesirable", of
course)

------
danbmil99
Funny story: My dad was in a play that John Simon loved, but no one else did.
It closed within a week.

